# XXX



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Evolution or the same would be a lost opportunity, retro would be a disaster.
Needs to be fresh and cutting edge with DRIVER feedback and MUCH better engines than currently on offer. if Audi cant preduce something better than the pug then its time to just kill off the model all together.

However, im sure they'll just raid the parts bin and come out with something that the holding company believe wont impact boxster/cayman sales... :roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Evolution for me, rather than revolution. Better residual value for the Mk2. And I still like the Mk2, a lot.

Anything outrageously different: call it the R4.


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

I prefere this design: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm liking the Boxster

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

i have faith in this photoshop


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

That is a FEEKINN' sweet design!



TT-REX said:


> i have faith in this photoshop


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

And I like that a LOT!!



R5T said:


> Something new would be the quattro Concept with a TT roof-line. LOL


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

TT-REX said:


>


Looks like a Bentley! Errrh!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT-REX said:


> i have faith in this photoshop


Clues in the reg plate, that's an R4 not a TT.
Engineering IS complete for that car, but the business case isn't working and it doesn't fit into the pigeon holes Audi sales want.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

TT-REX said:


> i have faith in this photoshop


Nice REX... finally!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Did you get your 3 year old to do that this morning over breakfast?
Thats a mess!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Quite like the styling of the headlights on that, but not not the rest of the front - losing the distinctive bulge of the bonnet over the front arches is a bad call imho


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

That'll do, except for one important detail: the shell shaped bonnet. I think that is a mandatory design feature of the TT, just like it is with the Range Rover.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

R5T said:


>


This looks like it has been influenced heavily by Spyker C6/C8


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


>


Oh lordy that is aweful. And, I'll be damned if I'm going to buy a car that burns my legs when I get out of it.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


> This is the best looking so far IMHO.


I agree. That is evolutionary, and still a TT without question. I want evolution, not revolution. If it takes off too far from the MK1 and MK2, they might as well drop the TT name.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG that's hideous :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

R5T said:


>


looks more like a merc :?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's a no-brainer. The phenomenal success of the MK1 was simply down to the fact it looked like nothing that had come before. The very problem of the MK2 is that it looks like everything else Audi make - the exact opposite.

The classic TT profile has been around a long time now. Time for Audi's designers to find their balls again, time to move on, time for another stroke of genius and time to come up with something completely new.

I wouldn't even call it a TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

R5T said:


>


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Toshiba said:


>


Quite like this.. maybe cos it looks similar to an Aston Martin to me, for some reason.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

im thinking the center airvents should be the four overlaping rings...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Toshiba said:


>


Now that I luv, Id defo be on the waiting list [smiley=cheers.gif] :-D


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Tosh has taste. As I said in another thread, if it looks like that it'll be very nice - part R8, part TT, and an Aston-ish back - unlike the new Mondeo which has a rip-off Aston front. If it looks like this:








But with front lights more like this:








I'll be a happy bunny.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I posted this in the other Mk3 TT thread...










If the arches were slightly rounded and blistered and the front end less 'busy' it could make the ideal basis for a revolutionary TT. I'm fed up with evolutionary 'tick all the boxes', 'play safe' rubbish. We had that with the oh-so-dull Mk2. It's time to show people what they want not give them what they think they want.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> I posted this in the other Mk3 TT thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1, i agree if that front end shape was say veyronish with audi grille it would possibly begin to look
like they would be onto a fresh looking mk3. You would then be placing the marque fully in the sport's
to supercar bracket which is where the mk3 needs to be, power unit's, transmissions to boot.
But then you would definately be treading on the likes of Porsche toes, frightening................... :twisted:

Will it happen [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The trouble wih that design is that it's not a TT, or the TT market. The TT isn't a supercar, so trying to make a baby McLaren is in many ways pointless even though it would show that you can make a car with those looks at a more reasonable price. The other trouble is those looks.. RIch thinks they're radical but they're just typical supercar looks. It could be anything. Audi has the R8 for the supercar angle.

That is why the earlier images combine the best elements of striking looks, touches of supercar without pretension, something that fits being a TT, without looking like an increment of existing models.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> The trouble wih that design is that it's not a TT, or the TT market.


Why is it not? The TT has always been a car with sports car pretensions so why not build on those pretensions? Better still why not build a better car dynamically too?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

In some ways I see your point. The TT is marketed as "sports car perfection" but is more of a touring coupé in my view, so whether it should become more sports car and less refined is up for debate. The design you suggest looks typical supercar or indeed Japanese in some ways. For a European car, I think the baby Aston is the way to go - not a "sports car" but having it TT-sized with those looks (yes I mean the first blood red picture) would make for a very mean sports coupé with a great look. It's distinctive, whereas yours isn't really. It'd just be a McLaren with 4 rings on it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> In some ways I see your point. The TT is marketed as "sports car perfection" but is more of a touring coupé in my view, so whether it should become more sports car and less refined is up for debate. The design you suggest looks typical supercar or indeed Japanese in some ways. For a European car, I think the baby Aston is the way to go - not a "sports car" but having it TT-sized with those looks (yes I mean the red picture) would make for a very mean sports coupé with a great look. It's distinctive, whereas yours isn't really. It'd just be a McLaren with 4 rings on it.


It's actually the concept proposal for the new Honda NSX. From other angles it does indeed look Jap but from this view and with some smoothing and modification you have to agree it does possess some TTesque styling cues.

And where is the TT marketed as 'sports car perfection'? What other imaginative works of fiction has that copywriter come up with? :lol:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll be right there in the queue waiting for release!

This is by far the most potent bid for the TTmk3 and it is just SO nice!!

8) 8)



ScoobyTT said:


>


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Still not a TT, its an R4 design picture - so dont get too excited.
Headlights look like R8s


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I meant the other red one  You can use the front lights from that one though 



rustyintegrale said:


> It's actually the concept proposal for the new Honda NSX. From other angles it does indeed look Jap but from this view and with some smoothing and modification you have to agree it does possess some TTesque styling cues.


Funny I was going to say NSX, but figured you'd say it didn't look anything like the NSX of old. They've managed to capture what made the NSX the NSX then :lol:



rustyintegrale said:


> And where is the TT marketed as 'sports car perfection'? What other imaginative works of fiction has that copywriter come up with? :lol:


I know.... You haven't checked Audi's web site lately though, have you?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Comment was in response to Mule.
Agree with you, light from the R4 on the TT image would look good. No idea what they were thinking re lights on the dark red one.



R5T said:


> I don't see any TT-ness on that thing.


That would appear to be the point, the poll suggests a new TT-ness is needed, not a evolution.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just noticed something on the Audi model release schedule, the TT no longer appears, but "Audi quattro" does now.
Listed for release in 2014.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Great. Only another 2 years of "what will the next TT look like" threads with clockwork regularity to look forward to then :roll:

Let's get the FAQ out of the way:
Q. What will the new TT look like? 
A. We don't know.

Q. What would we like it look like?
A. See above.

Q. Will the new TT affect the value of my TT?
A. Two years of depreciation will affect the value of your TT.

Q. Should I hold off buying a Mk2?
A. If you fancy waiting until 2014.

Q. When is the right time to buy a car?
A. Never. They're the most financially ridiculous thing you can ever buy.

Q. Can I retrofit {insert option of choice} to the Mk3?
A. No.

Q. What colour should I buy?
A. Oh FFS.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

R5T said:


> This is the best looking so far IMHO.


thats the image i saw in the new 'car' magazine that i picked up yesterday. If thats how the new one looks then i think ill switch back to bmw at the point.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

easty said:


> thats the image i saw in the new 'car' magazine that i picked up yesterday. If thats how the new one looks then i think ill switch back to bmw at the point.


agreed :?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Potential mule spotted:

http://www.autoweek.nl/autonieuws/18433 ... rst-gespot


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

are you kidding

thats just a mk2 :lol: :lol:


----------



## brad_TTS (Feb 3, 2010)

Mule said:


> I'll be right there in the queue waiting for release!
> 
> This is by far the most potent bid for the TTmk3 and it is just SO nice!!
> 
> ...


I'll stick with Audi if the next gen TT looks like this!



easty said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > This is the best looking so far IMHO.
> ...


Agreed that is hideous!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So......... We have a winner!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> So......... We have a winner!


I like that too. Even if it lacks the "TT" identity. Its agressive and clean, just some tweaks and it would be awesome!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it's got the essence of TT... Consider the Mk1 and 2; their identities are very different though the design cues are similar. The Mk2 turned a cutesy retro 2 seater into a proper coupé. The Mk2 front's too corporate but by being short and squat still manages to pull of a meaty look. That new design has still got the sloping rear, the rear lights are right for a TT, it emphasizes the wheel arches without making them deliberate corporate bulges from the body, and definitely fixes the corporate front. With the right front lights it'd be a great coupé.

Very good choice of words with "clean" there... Spot on. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] A big problem in design in my view is making them too busy - the NSX one is too busy, the bright red one is too busy. It reminds me of a lot of after-market add-ons which take clean leans and then add more lines for some reason and ruin it. Audi themselves have done this with some of the recent rear valances on the Mk2. Keep it clean, keep it lean and mean 

It would need some tyres though, which it doesn't currently appear to have :lol:

That metallic blood red is a very grown-up colour too. I'd be tempted by that in addition to the classic dark hues.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

not too sure about that one , :? Think Id need to see more shots


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT-REX said:


>


why do people keep posting r4 pictures :? 
clues always in the reg plate with audis!!!!!

oh and side blade will never happen, they are getting dropped from the next R8 too.
They serve no purpose for a TT with the engine in the front..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah but dey look well blingin innit and catch loads of wasps like.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

hahahahahfiahfeijfrgm


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

This one does it for me



R5T said:


> Something new would be the quattro Concept with a TT roof-line. LOL


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TT-REX said:


> hahahahahfiahfeijfrgm


When did this become a "poorest Photoshop job" competition? More wasp catchers too. I hope his mum stuck that on the fridge when he got home


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

crazy design^


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Caractere already have a bodykit for the nonexistent mk3 :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Caractere have a bodykit for the mk2.

There. Fixed that for you.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

As far as hacked-up TT design attempts go, this has one of the highest scores on my TT Shitometer that I've seen for some time.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

MK3 needs to be aggressive like the MK2 and not fluffy like the MKI, but it needs to be a new design language all together like the MKI was 15years ago.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=261376


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

can u beat this?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT-REX said:


> can u beat this?


Looks promising... 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Not MK3 TT... That's Audi's Quattro Concept, been around since 2010, they looked at building a limited production run but then canned it. Plenty of info on google about it.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

R5T said:


>


ma next car .... one day


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> Not MK3 TT... That's Audi's Quattro Concept, been around since 2010, they looked at building a limited production run but then canned it. Plenty of info on google about it.


And one of the running prototypes is currently for sale.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Who knows how accurate but... Some of the latest info on the MK3 on Car Magazines website:

Although the Audi TT Mk3 version won't encroach on the R8, it does move further upmarket, thereby reducing the terrain for the proposed - and now highly iffy - mid-engined R5 developed by Porsche.
The new TT is of course based on the 20% more cost- and space-efficient MQB components set pioneered by the new A3 and VW Golf.
Audi TT coupe and roadster (2014): more details
By Georg Kacher, artist's impression by Christian Schulte
Spy shots
15 March 2012 18:46
We've already scooped the new 2014 Audi TT, but we've come across new information which fleshes out the detail on Audi's new coupe. The next Audi TT will be more dynamic and performance-focused than the model it replaces.
Although the Audi TT Mk3 version won't encroach on the R8, it does move further upmarket, thereby reducing the terrain for the proposed - and how highly iffy - mid-engined R5 developed by Porsche.
The sports car maker which may become part of the VW family before the year ends, has always kept a close eye on the iconic TT which rivals the Boxster and Cayman twins. Although the next TT will increase the pressure by offering a fresh look along with an even wider range of equipment and drivetrain options, the Swabians have already threatened to strike back with entry-level Boxsters and Caymen powered an all-new four-cylinder boxer engine.
So what's new on the 2014 Audi TT Mk3?

The new TT is of course based on the 20% more cost- and space-efficient MQB components set pioneered by the new A3 and VW Golf. Although Audi has in the past toyed with additional TT bodystyles like a shooting brake (Tokyo 2005) and a spyder (Wörthersee 2007), projected sales volumes don´t seem to justify anything but a status quo mix of hard and soft top.
As befits a halo car like this, the next TT retains the character and the unmistakable proportions of the current vintage, as depicted in our new artist's impression. The design is evolutionary in a way Porsche purists might object to: after all, the revised silhouette almost mimics the 911, which makes the coupe in particular look butch and masculine and emphatically sporty. The only trace of three-boxiness runs along the trailing edge of the rear window where a large boomerang-shaped tail spoiler extends at motorway speeds.
The design of the new Audi TT

The front end features yet another variation of the trademark singleframe grille, this time boasting a set back main air intake, even more elaborate LED headlights, foglamps, cornering lights, DRLs and indicators, some contrasting brightwork and a pair of fake lower black vents to spice up the bumper graphics. The taillights are equally ornate with L-shaped indicators, dot-matrix brakelamps and trendy jewel-like clusters.
Inside, we find the next evolution of Audi's famed MMI ergonomics. Abandoning the familiar in-dash monitor, it incorporates a large display in the driver's primary field of vision. Through the MMI controller which still sits proud on the transmission tunnel, one can personalise the info screen content which incorporates the speedometer as the sole must-show item.
Alternative read-outs include a large-scale map complete with fully animated navigation guidance, an extensive web-linked on-board computer, a variety of infotainment functions or simply a set of four round quasi-analogue instruments. Audi is confident that the upgraded MMI will give the brand an edge again over BMW/iDrive and Mercedes/Comand.
Engines in the new Audi TT (2014)

Thanks to the less complex MQB architecture and a higher percentage of lightweight materials, the next TT will shed about 60 kilos. Other efficiency-enhancing measures include a low-friction quattro drivetrain, improved aerodynamics and a set of more economical engines.
Audi's engineering chief Michael Dick has confirmed that the next TT RS will be positioned above the current model, so it seems safe to expect a beefed-up 2.5-litre turbo motor good for 380bhp, which puts the high-end TT right between the 350bhp 911 Carrera and the 400bhp 911 Carrera S - for about 40%p less money.
• 1.8 TFSI, 180bhp/184lb ft
• 2.0 TFSI, 220bhp/258lb ft
• 2.0 TFSI 280bhp/258lb ft
• 2.5 TFSI, 380bhp/406lb ft
• 2.0 TDI, 180bhp/258lb ft
Both the coupe (June 2014) and the roadster (November 2014) can initially rely on six forward ratios, but there is a seven-speed S-tronic in the works for calendar year 2015.
While Quattro is standard on the TTS and TT RS, the TDI switches to front-wheel drive only. Shame. All-wheel traction is an option for the 220bhp TFSI. Standard features on all models include start-stop, energy recuperation and an EU6 plus emission rating.

I ignored the image they have as only an artist impression. We'll know what it really looks like when we see some official pics.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Can they actually be bothered with the mk3 to ensure that is properly laid out as a right hand drive inside?! That's a stronic gear lever that comes towards you when you want manual, a handbrake in the right place and an armrest for the driver, not my passengers! Be nice if they removed the fing kickdown in manual as well and put a wiper on the rear window. Thanks Audi :wink:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

It would great to have the hand break and armrest orientated correctly for RHD... It personally doesn't bother me, I'm not a driver who uses armrests but aesthetically the cockpit should be correct for the intended market.
Re the Stronic, I've never had one so no comment.
I don't see a need or a placement for a rear wiper. Practicality wise I've never wished for one and it would surely spoil the look of the TT's rear... Thinking about it are there any coupés with rear wipers? I'm not sure... Hot hatches yes.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> I don't see a need or a placement for a rear wiper. Practicality wise I've never wished for one and it would surely spoil the look of the TT's rear... Thinking about it are there any coupés with rear wipers? I'm not sure... Hot hatches yes.


Nissan 350z had one, not sure about the 370.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

R5T said:


> The next Gen TT RS will be a fair bit faster with 380 hp and 550 Nm of torque.


And the 60kg weight reduction!!! With Audi movin the TT further up market whilst it's sitting on a 20% cheaper platform they'll also be pulling in more profit no doubt!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Not bad, but too busy. The Aston-TT still wins


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

R5T said:


> The next TT will have a electric-handbrake like the new A3 IMHO.
> And there for more space for a real armrest like in the new A3.


I doubt this. Though I never new the new A3 had one. The VAG market went this way for a couple of years 2005-2007 and then they all stopped due to soo many complaints so I doubt they would be back this soon.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope Audi don't dump the proper handbreak for an electric one. The new Boxster has one, rumour has it Audi are looking to push the MK3 a lil more up market and it wouldn't surprise me if it also rocks up with an electric handbreak too. Time will tell.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > The next TT will have a electric-handbrake like the new A3 IMHO.
> ...


The A4, A6 A7 and A8 all have the electric handbrake. I don't know about the Q range, but they do seem to have resolved most of the issues. I know the initial ones on the C6 Passat were a nightmare, but the new one has the electronic handbrake and as far as I'm aware it works well.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Toshiba said:


>


Where do I put my name on the list?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

To round and damn ugly front....Looks like a Peugeot that had sex with a Ssangyong...



TT-REX said:


>


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice! A little wider and longer.....then it would be fine!



R5T said:


> TT e-tron.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

hehe


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Mule said:


> Very nice! A little wider and longer.....then it would be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to disagree, but then I would. That TT put into production would sell
by the bagful, stunning retro looks. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

wja96 said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


Appologies for going off topic here but I had the use of a new A4 for couple of days while i waited for my TT, that had an electric handbrake. It was a bit odd to use at first but soon got used to it. It's deffinately the way forward unless you like to do handbrake turns that is. 
Not 100% sure but i think it operates on the front brakes too. I say this because i could feel the brake pedal sink slightly when i engaged the handbrake button.
Can anyone confirm whether this is the case ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if it works on the front brakes when applied as a handbrake when stationary.
However, if it's the same as other Audis with the electric handbrake then you or any of your passengers should be able to execute an emergency stop at around 75% max retardation by pulling up and holding up the lever.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

brittan said:


> I'm not sure if it works on the front brakes when applied as a handbrake when stationary.
> However, if it's the same as other Audis with the electric handbrake then you or any of your passengers should be able to execute an emergency stop at around 75% max retardation by pulling up and holding up the lever.


Point taken and like i said it could be a possibility but i'm sure a more technically advanced member will clear this up at some point.
Citroen BX's of old had a manual handbrake which operated the front wheels. This was because the suspension used to lower as the car stood stationary for a period of time and i imagine would have caused the handbrake cable to stretch oor snap even.
I know some may say 'but audi's suspension doesn't lower itself like Citroens'. True and i'm aware of this, it was just to make the point that this has been done historically. On another note and irrespective to which wheels are locked, i wonder how things would fair if the engine wasn't running and the handbrake was needed ?

Back on topic, I must agree that the Aston-esque version of the new potential TT looks superb but i wonder if we would still think the same way if it was originally a Kia that it was styled on and not an Aston ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Templar said:


> Point taken and like i said it could be a possibility but i'm sure a more technically advanced member will clear this up at some point.


  I'm reasonably technically advanced. 

Anyway, rear brakes according to this: http://www.autodiagnos.com/sites/defaul ... ake_v3.pdf


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Point taken and like i said it could be a possibility but i'm sure a more technically advanced member will clear this up at some point.
> ...


TTs are obviously more complex than Nuclear Subs Brian :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

brittan said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Point taken and like i said it could be a possibility but i'm sure a more technically advanced member will clear this up at some point.
> ...


Apologies Brittan, my comment was not meant as a slur on your technical abilities in any way shape or form. I could have phrased things in a different way, point being maybe an Audi technician and if you're one of those i'll dig myself an even bigger hole. 

P.s Intresting pdf you posted and you are right that this system operates the rear calipers. Wonder if the new system still operates the rear?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

No worries Templar, it takes (a bit) more than that to upset me but I may just have a little more technical ability than the average Audi technician. 

Try the handbrake emergency stop and let us know what happens - check the rear view mirror first!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

brittan said:


> No worries Templar, it takes (a bit) more than that to upset me but I may just have a little more technical ability than the average Audi technician.
> 
> Try the handbrake emergency stop and let us know what happens - check the rear view mirror first!


Haha.. unfortunately the A4 went back to the dealers on wed, but would have made for an interesting event :twisted:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > i have faith in this photoshop
> ...


I wonder how much one of these would cost if Audi decided to put it on sale ??


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> Not that it will look like this.


Me likes!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope it takes some design cues from the Quattro Concept. An animal.

S


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

so it will be close to etron looking i guess


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

New OLED lights to make future Audis glow (a.k.a mk3TT)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> New OLED lights to make future Audis glow (a.k.a mk3TT)


Tastey... me likes lots :mrgreen:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Let's just hope this time round they configure it correctly for RHD! Really cheeky of Audi to leave a few things in the wrong place... the handbrake and armrest for starters ... would also like the shift stick to come towards me in 'manual' as opposed to away from me :roll: Also be nice to see a little less plastic in the interior. Was a little miffed when I collected my car and found it had the same dashboard as my S3, but with two bits of plastic glued on top of it; and because of that, I can't see the indicator lights flashing in the display ... hardly Vorsprung durch Technik.


----------



## pat1 (Feb 22, 2012)

As well as the handbrake on the right side for RHD, I'd like a light in the roadster bootlid that illuminates the boots contents when the lid is up. Currently the light is obscured as soon as you put anything major in  .


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

That Egger sketch looks fabulous!!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

OMG!!!
I can't imagine it'll resemble anything resembling the last few pics posted... Going by Audi's efforts over the last 5-6 years, blink and you'll struggle to tell an A4 from an A6... Evolution is slow... The new A3, same but different. 
Are Audi likely to make a major left turn with the MK3? It would be nice if they did but as with a lot of manufacturers it'll probably be safe so as not to alienate current owners(repeat biz). Just maybe the stylists shake things up a bit with subtle aggression and proper chassis dynamics. I can hope.
And yes I agree... 58% won't be getting what they want :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> OMG!!!


 :lol: is it possible the mk3 will be RWD ? ..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > Are Audi likely to make a major left turn with the MK3?
> ...


So what happened about this..?










It's itching my balls...

Flared arches, fat wheels in far corners and a definite 'TT look' is looking promising.

Please let's not have a burger bun 'Mk2' again. :roll:

Thanks!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Like we've got any say in what will be served up... Lol. All these pics popping up of the concept Quattro, the E-Tron, the thing with the LED body surfacing... No one seems to be able to just wait and see what the MK3 will actually look like. All I know is there are going to be people who'll love it and others who'll hate it because it's not this, it's not that and of course it's not ground breaking enough. Not as ground breaking as the MK1.
Perhaps another year or so is just toooooo long to wait for some.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Just been browsing car prices on some broker websites and when looking at TT prices the image below was shown. Looks like a cross between a Mk1 and Mk2 to me :? Don't know where they got this from.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

CraigW said:


>


 :lol: :lol: very interesting


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

CraigW said:


> Just been browsing car prices on some broker websites and when looking at TT prices the image below was shown. Looks like a cross between a Mk1 and Mk2 to me :? Don't know where they got this from.


Could even be an A4 coupe..


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It's the Audi Nuvolari concept from quite a few years back

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_Nuvolari_quattro


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

phope said:


> It's the Audi Nuvolari concept from quite a few years back
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_Nuvolari_quattro


I'm sure with a modern facelift it could look quite good. Suprised they didn't produce it, anyone know why ?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

No place for a 2 door coupe saloon in that size.....


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't really tell how big that car is but as a saloon based coupe it could actually be out there now as the A5!

Lol, in fact just checked the wiki link a few posts back and it makes that very claim.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

tres probable


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Hopefully with the 2.7 or 3.0 TDI engine.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> The best you can hope for is a 2.0 BiTDI.


Can but hope for a 2.7 or 3.0!!!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

R5T said:


> The best you can hope for is a 2.0 BiTDI.


Why do you say that? The TT TDi is VERY popular but the current 2.0TDi's are about 20% behind the BMW and Mercedes equivalents. They need a bigger or better diesel to stay competitive. The 3.0 BiTDi is exactly what's needed for a properly quick, tax efficient and economical funster.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe in 20 years time.......


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


>


Love the side profile and rear. Not sure about the front. The grille aggravates, makes it look too slab-fronted when it should be low and sleek... :wink:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Mule said:


> Maybe in 20 years time.......


u never know ... :wink:


----------

